# Mystery Cichlids. Please help



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I got these guys in one of those "assorted cichlid" tanks. I picked 3 of them up for real cheap, so I didn't really care what they were at the time. Anyways, I'd like to know what they are or even an idea of what they are so I can determine what to do with them as far as food and whatnot. Excuse the fake plants. It's just a quickly thrown together "grow out tank" The one that I do know is a Kenyi, which i'm probably going to sell to the LFS in the near future

This one is an orangish albino looking fish. Maybe a peacock? 
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0552.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0542.jpg


And this one is white with brown stripes and orange fins. I have absolutely no clue what this could be.
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0556.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0550.jpg

Thanks in advance guys!
Fuzz


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Fuzz said:


> ...And this one is white with brown stripes and orange fins. I have absolutely no clue what this could be...


From an assorted tank one can never be too sure but the striped one looks like a juvenile metriaclima greshakei (ice blue zebra). Not sure what the other mbuna is.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not a peacock for sure...maybe but not likely an albino zebra..i agree with kaybee on #2...but in "mixed cichlid" tanks they could also be hybrid mutts...which makes them much less desirable...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

understandably so...just trying to figure it out from people that know more about cichlids than me. after seeing what a ice blue looks like, i noticed that it's got a little blue forming on his nose. sweet looking fish when it grows up!

I know the orange/albino looking one will be really hard to judge until it starts getting some more noticeable features. Good call on the albino zebra. I found a few pics on google images that look just like him. 

I guess the only sure fire way to know is to wait until they color up and get bigger.

Thanks guys


----------

